
Sir Tim Berners-Lee: World wide web needs bill of rights - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-26540635
======
czottmann
He's right, of course. But even if the "communal decision" is made by the
majority of the people online it wouldn't be worth much without all
governments officially signing it, too, and/or having a body enforcing it.

Sad as that makes me, I do not see that happening anytime soon if at all.

